# Overheating issues.. What can it be?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What level is your coolant? When cold it should sit at the top rib of the tank. As far as the temperature you're seeing, normal ranges are 103 to 109 C but I've seen it as low as 84C. If it's boiling either you don't have the appropriate 50/50 dexcool/water mix or you have insufficient coolant. Your coolant needle is behaving properly and I wouldn't expect to see the main engine cooling fan running at 90C except under very heavy engine loads.


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you for you the valuable information. I will double check the mixture and level to make sure that everything is proper.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The fan must cycle for low speed driving......you indicate your fan never goes on......and it is boiling.....get the fan issue resolved before you destroy a head gasket or more.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

90c is not near boiling for straight water. Since the car was in a collision, I wonder if the cooling system can no longer pressurize itself.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Distilled water boils at 100c at sea level. 

As as has been identified a 50/50 mix with DexCool, and under a pressurized cooling system, boils at a much higher temperature. 

Anecdotally it sounds like your cooling system is running as designed.


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

drained the fluid and added a proper mixture. car only took 3l of 50/50 but still overheats. I can hear bubbling throught the engine. raditor around 20c while tank around 90c. could it be the pump, thermpstat or some relay? what controls the fan? how does it kick on 




obermd said:


> What level is your coolant? When cold it should sit at the top rib of the tank. As far as the temperature you're seeing, normal ranges are 103 to 109 C but I've seen it as low as 84C. If it's boiling either you don't have the appropriate 50/50 dexcool/water mix or you have insufficient coolant. Your coolant needle is behaving properly and I wouldn't expect to see the main engine cooling fan running at 90C except under very heavy engine loads.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Any codes? I think there's codes supposed to trigger if the coolant in the engine is too hot and not making it to the radiator.

And I'm not sure as 90c is all that hot. Pure water doesn't boil until 100c. With antifreeze, quite a bit higher. Perhaps the pump isn't circulating the coolant. Like the impeller is gone or no longer fixed to the shaft.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree with ChevyGuy, I feel like unless the car is throwing codes or your temp gauge is high then it may not actually be overheating...can't assume without at least the obvious signs....and the noises you're hearing could very well be something else.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which model year? The 2011 and early 2012s have a digital temperature readout on the vehicle menu. Press menu to move away from the trip/speed displays and start rotating the talk end. If you have this display it will be in the same sequence as the tire pressure display. If you have this display watch it.

Also, the Cruze's cooling system is nearly impossible to drain and fill without leaving a lot of air in the system. With the engine cold, open the coolant tank and start the engine. Let it run until you start getting coolant back through the top line. At this point fill the coolant to the top rib of the tank and close the cap. After a couple hundred miles you will need to top off the tank again. Be ready for two or three rounds of top off with air being pushed out of the system before you actually get a stable coolant level (assuming no leaks).


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks of all the feedback guys. The reason why I think it's over heating is because of the bubbling radiator fluid. Last night while test driving I also heard something that sounded like sudden pressure release.. loud enough to have me pullover. I assume it was the radiator cap releasing hot air. How can you tell if the coolant is sirculating? Always seems to be still unless it is bubbLing. 

I'm using a laser reader so it might not be calibrated properly. Wil test with another device.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure sounds like you have air trapped in your cooling system. Dealers have a piece of equipment called vacufill that if used as instructed will likely solve your problem.

EDIT:

http://www.uview.com/site/ywd_uview/assets/pdf/999080_vacufill_flyer-eng.pdf


----------



## cruzechuck (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think your engine is overheated at 90 C. Normal temperature is about 105 C, under pressure. If the plastic expansion tank is leaking air, the engine coolant could be boiling and the expansion tank could be cooler at 90 C. I suggest getting the coolant system pressure checked.


----------

